# Paula Deen



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 15, 2008)

So, I am a major Food Network freak. I would watch it all day long if I could! I really love Giada, Rachael and I do watch Paula Deen from time to time. The fact that she slops the butter, sour cream and  mayo without any reservations is great though I just can't fathom eating that badly. Anyway, I happened to catch one of her shows recently and she was doing a brunch special. She made this breakfast sandwich that made my cholesterol go sky high JUST WATCHING HER MAKE IT!!! She fried up some bacon, a few sausage patties, made a few fried eggs and had some cheese. I thought, ok she's going to make a platter of some sort and have everything on there. NOPE!!! She made the breakfast sandwich with the bacon, eggs, sausage and cheese with.... DONUTS as the bread!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not talking about slicing the donut in half either and using both halves... SHE USED A DONUT ON TOP AND ONE ON THE BOTTOM!!! It was like a heart attack waiting to happen!! Can you imagine trying to eat something like that?????


----------



## MACForME (Jul 15, 2008)

I tried to picture that sandwich in my head and it just didn't work. Ugh, I'd never eat it. 

I like TVFN but lately, not so much. I can do without the Neely's, Road Tasted and some other fluffy shows. Its getting  away from the good educational channel it used to be. I'm just so thankful for shows on the Public Access, such as Lydia, America's Test Kitchen, Jacques Pepin' etc..

Paula Deen is annoying and I got some of her items off QVC.. just to try.. meh, I didn't order it again.. Nothin' special.


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG my tummy just did a flip flop thinking about that!! WHY... why... WHY???  that's like saying ' I want to be dead by age 35'


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 15, 2008)

I love some of Paula Deen's food.  I had a quiche made from a recipe of hers and it was just sooooo good!!  And her nutty bacon cheese ball...holy crap - I could eat every last bite!

I'm also a big fan of Giada - not just her cooking, but I love her weekend getaway show, too.  DH and I also really like Good Eats (with Alton Brown) because it has not only tasty recipes, but it's educational too!  As for Rachael, I can't STAND her!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 15, 2008)

My favorites are Giada and Ina.  I can't stand Paula Deen (though I have seen some things that look good from Paula) or Rachel Ray.  Rachel Ray seems to me, to be just a bunch of hype with no substance.  Most of the recipes I have seen her make seem like she pulled them out of nowhere, and don't look appetizing at all.  Not to mention that she talks incredibly too much.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_My favorites are Giada and Ina. I can't stand Paula Deen (though I have seen some things that look good from Paula) or Rachel Ray. Rachel Ray seems to me, to be just a bunch of hype with no substance. Most of the recipes I have seen her make seem like she pulled them out of nowhere, and don't look appetizing at all. Not to mention that she talks incredibly too much._

 

Amen!! I do like her but I don't watch her as much b/c I can't take the chatter. Giada is just so classy and seems so sweet. I watch Ina too. I love how shiny her hair is!!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

Never seen any of them-back when I was young we watched Emeril EVERY SINGLE NIGHT. He still is the rock star to me...and I've got several of his cook books.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 15, 2008)

Dude, omg I'm about to cry of laughter. I saw that episode! I almost puked. But regardless... I love Paula Deen she's a very interesting woman. I'm a huge food network fan haha. I can't say I like Rachael or Giada... I'm more of a Paula Deen fan, and I'm more of a fan of the male chefs haha.

Btw, is it me or does Ina Garten wear the same blouse every episode?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 15, 2008)

I've seen her shows and it's just ridiculous to me that she has to use so much bad stuff. I don't mind a treat now and then but the meals she makes are just so over the top and I'd rather keep my weight down than eat like that.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I've seen her shows and it's just ridiculous to me that she has to use so much bad stuff. I don't mind a treat now and then but the meals she makes are just so over the top and I'd rather keep my weight down than eat like that._

 
Lol!  Lady must own a hog farm the way she uses bacon...you'd think it was a food group or something!  But, I believe everything in moderation, so Paula Deen's cookin' is a once-in-awhile treat.


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never made anything of Paula's, but I saw that episode and my bf and I were laughing because she had him beat (even he wouldn't eat that sandwich) hahaha.  She seems like a sweetheart though.  I just hate when her sons are on.

As for food network, I am an absolute Good Eats JUNKIE!  I love AB (although I don't really like his other show)... *le sigh*


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 15, 2008)

Btw, is it me or does Ina Garten wear the same blouse every episode?[/quote]

LOL!!! I wondered the same thing and I actually read somewhere that one of her FAQ from viewers is where she gets her "shirts". She replied that she has them specially made b/c she loves the style so much. I also wondered why I've never seen her on any of the specials where they all get together and cook. Is she anti-social with other Food Network stars????


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol!  Lady must own a hog farm the way she uses bacon...you'd think it was a food group or something!  But, I believe everything in moderation, so Paula Deen's cookin' is a once-in-awhile treat._

 
Haha, I doubt she even cooks like that for herself every day.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_ LOL!!! I wondered the same thing and I actually read somewhere that one of her FAQ from viewers is where she gets her "shirts". She replied that she has them specially made b/c she loves the style so much. I also wondered why I've never seen her on any of the specials where they all get together and cook. Is she anti-social with other Food Network stars????_

 
I hope whoever asked was joking. Why couldn't she just buy it in differet colors? Or wear a different style once in awhile? It gets confusing.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_I hope whoever asked was joking. Why couldn't she just buy it in differet colors? Or wear a different style once in awhile? It gets confusing._

 
Maybe she thinks that's her "signature" look or something. I think she's got great ideas and stuff, but sometimes she comes across like she could be uppity or even bitchy when she wants to be.


----------



## frocher (Jul 16, 2008)

.....


----------



## SuSana (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_ I also wondered why I've never seen her on any of the specials where they all get together and cook. Is she anti-social with other Food Network stars????_

 
I think it might be because she does her show from her house in the Hamptons and the others do it in the Food Network studios in NY?  I'm not really sure though.

I love Alton too because he actually explains things and the differences in ingredients, plus I think he's funny


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I think it might be because she does her show from her house in the Hamptons and the others do it in the Food Network studios in NY? I'm not really sure though.

I love Alton too because he actually explains things and the differences in ingredients, plus I think he's funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's true. I do think it would be cool to see her pair up with Giada, Emeril or even Bobby Flay. Wouldn't that be a must see???


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2008)

Paula Deen is entertaining. I really can't stomach her, but my 5 year old nephew adores her and even picks up her magazine at the checkout. He would probably slay all of y'all for talking bad about his "lady".


----------



## ohsoshy (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Paula Deen is entertaining. I really can't stomach her, but my 5 year old nephew adores her and even picks up her magazine at the checkout. He would probably slay all of y'all for talking bad about his "lady"._

 
Thats how my niece feels about Rachel


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2008)

^LOL! Rachael was his 1st love. My sister used to watch her all the time and he was about 2 and would say, "Want Rachael Ray." when her show was scheduled to start.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 16, 2008)

I love Giada and Ina. Paula I watch from time to time, because some of the stuff she makes does look pretty delicious! I would never eat it though! Raised in an Asian family where we steam like half of our food...that sandwich would not go down well.

Oh, and I LOVE Good Eats. I like how there's a whole science behind his explanations (after all, cooking is just chemistry).

Have you guys heard of people who hate on Giada for her "risque" and "sexy" looks? A lot of people complain about how she's too unprofessional and should be more conservative on her show. I say - what the hell! She's not doing a studio show, she's filming in a home and her show is a lifestyle show as well, and a lot of the time she's cooking for her friends for events and parties. 

And a little cleavage never hurt anybody.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2008)

I've heard that about Giada. People will bitch about anything. Just don't watch. My sister used to crack me up about The Barefoot Contessa, too...."Ida's gonna eat the whole damn thing before Jeffery even gets there!"


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 16, 2008)

how bout whats her name? Sandra Lee? My mom gets irritated because her hair is always done while she cooks, and its never pulled back. And she alwaysssssss makes a cocktail to go with the meal...even at kiddy parties LOL

this thread is hilarious.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_she alwaysssssss makes a cocktail to go with the meal...even at kiddy parties LOL_

 
That's why I love her show!  She makes some good drinks on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've used some of her recipes before.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 16, 2008)

UGHH I LOVE PAULA DEEN. When she came to our town, me and my mum got so excited, but we couldn't go. RARN! ;-;

Rachael Ray and AB I totally love. ESPECIALLY Alton...nommy. ;D


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_how bout whats her name? Sandra Lee? My mom gets irritated because her hair is always done while she cooks, and its never pulled back. And she alwaysssssss makes a cocktail to go with the meal...even at kiddy parties LOL

this thread is hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know, I've wondered about her too. She seems really nice and all, but my sister swears she's an alcoholic.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 16, 2008)

[/quote] Have you guys heard of people who hate on Giada for her "risque" and "sexy" looks? A lot of people complain about how she's too unprofessional and should be more conservative on her show. I say - what the hell! She's not doing a studio show, she's filming in a home and her show is a lifestyle show as well, and a lot of the time she's cooking for her friends for events and parties. 

And a little cleavage never hurt anybody.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

I think she's beautiful and she always looks great. I've never heard that about her, but I have read an interview where she's said she's fully aware of how well endowed her chest is and it's just too hard to hide it. I think she's got great style and those people are just jealous that she's beautiful, talented and successful.


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jul 16, 2008)

I love Paula Deen and like the way she talks.  I think Giada does show too much cleavage for a cooking show.  I love Rachael Ray. I love to hear her stories.  Ida can be a bit boring but I love the way she cooks.  Bobby Flay sometimes seems to be a little uppity.  I love Sandra Lee's style.


----------



## concertina (Jul 16, 2008)

I *love* Paula Deen!!! Her food is quite over the top, but she herself is just a sweetheart. What you see is what you get. 

Alton Brown can have my babies any day of the week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Giada's style and the way they film and edit her segments; just so elegant and relaxing. 

Rachel Ray throws together really crazy things and can be really freakin' annoying..but you know what? My mom has her 365 recipe book and be damned! Those crazy things taste *GOOD*!! Nothing can help the annoying, sadly...

I do like Ina's food; but I *hate* her laugh. Whenever I catch her show, I have to anticipate her laughing so I can change the channel...yes, it bugs me that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cannot *stand* Sandra Lee. She reminds me of every snooty soccer mom on her cell phone and driving her huge SUV that I've ever met. Her speech, they way she presents things, her 'table scapes', UGH!!

ETA: I forgot all about Jamie Oliver!! I love him!!! And Bobby Flay is just an arrogant bastard.


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 16, 2008)

I love watching the Food Network … I find it so calming to watch cooking shows.

I love Giada, Ina and Nigella. Rachel is a bit annoying and Paula Deen seems like a sweet lady but her food does make me feel a little sick!

I also like watching Chef at Home, Fresh w/ Anna Olsen, French Food at Home and Ricardo & Friends … I think these might be Canada only shows tho.

I also love Ramsay’s Kitchen Nightmares. He’s the Simon Cowell of the culinary world!!

Oh and the FN Challenge esp when they’re making those huge cakes!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 16, 2008)

...


----------



## frocher (Jul 16, 2008)

.....


----------



## MACForME (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_Btw, is it me or does Ina Garten wear the same blouse every episode?_

 

LOL! I used to wonder that too, until I did a little digging on the internet out of boredom. Apparently, so says the internet, that during an interview with Ina, she was asked about her wardrobe. Her answer was that she loves blue and wears it all the time. In response to the question on where she shops for those blouses/tops, her answer was that she doesn't buy them in any stores, they are made for her. 

Must be nice. 

I like realistic food shows, the fluffy type ones are too annoying.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 16, 2008)

I forgot about Nigella!! She seems really great too!! I like watching her cook and you can tell she loves food. I just want to sit down and have a cup of tea with her.
I do like that Robin Miller chick too. She seems to have some pretty cool ideas. My dad loves watching Emeril but he bugs me too sometimes. My grandmother says he's too damn loud, so she watches him cook but she mutes the tv so she doesn't have to hear the "BAM!" all the time. 
I also think the other Italian cook, Michael Chiarello is really hot for some reason.....


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I agree about Rachael Ray. Her food is unappetizing. But what really bugs me is the fake laugh and motor mouth. No one is that excited about sour cream and pre-shredded cheese, NO ONE._

 
Don't forget EVOO!


----------



## Bernadette (Jul 16, 2008)

I desperately want Paula Deen to adopt me and be my Grandma. I think she's adorable!
I love Food network and Giada is my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ZoeKat (Jul 16, 2008)

I love everything about Ina Garten. I never miss one of her shows, and I love her cookbooks.


----------



## Lapis (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I *love* Paula Deen!!! Her food is quite over the top, but she herself is just a sweetheart. What you see is what you get. 

Alton Brown can have my babies any day of the week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Giada's style and the way they film and edit her segments; just so elegant and relaxing. 

Rachel Ray throws together really crazy things and can be really freakin' annoying..but you know what? My mom has her 365 recipe book and be damned! Those crazy things taste *GOOD*!! Nothing can help the annoying, sadly...

I do like Ina's food; but I *hate* her laugh. Whenever I catch her show, I have to anticipate her laughing so I can change the channel...yes, it bugs me that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cannot *stand* Sandra Lee. She reminds me of every snooty soccer mom on her cell phone and driving her huge SUV that I've ever met. Her speech, they way she presents things, her 'table scapes', UGH!!

ETA: I forgot all about Jamie Oliver!! I love him!!! And Bobby Flay is just an arrogant bastard._

 
I can just yeah that everything you said!

I got dh Rachel Ray's book, it's easy food for a man who can't cook.

HATE Bobby Flay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
omg I dislike him soooo much, I watch the throwdowns just to see him lose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sandra Lee uhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, the Neely's no thanks, I want real cooks! 

I love the original iron chef, oh and top chef, I liked last season better than this one, I think the cooks were better last year.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 16, 2008)

I would have to say that if I could have one of the Food Network chefs cook for me, I would pick Giada. I do think Paula is pretty funny sometimes and I thought it was cute the time I saw her paired up with Giada. Oh, and that new guy Guy Fieri who does the Drivers, Dives, etc and has his own show is kinda annoying too but his food looks good...


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 16, 2008)

Paula Deen is awesome. When I lived with my parents, I would always DVR her episodes and Paula's Party whenever humanly possible, haha. I would often find myself rewinding them and dying in laughter at her funny faces and the things she says.
I hear she is just as funny & sweet in person.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I desperately want Paula Deen to adopt me and be my Grandma. I think she's adorable!
I love Food network and Giada is my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 
Meeeee too! She reminds me of people I knew growing up.  I would love to hang out with her and fry up a bunch of food in butter! "Put some more salt on it, honey!" lol  That sandwich sounds like something my husband would make, sans the doughnuts.


----------



## frocher (Jul 17, 2008)

....


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 17, 2008)

OMg this thread makes me want to cry ..I used to watch Food Network religously ..I love all the shows pretty much ...but now i live in Italy and will be here till 2011 and Italian Tv has no such thing as food network ..ahhh god i miss US CABLE so much.....=P


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL Great thread! I am a HUGE fan of Ina and Giada, love them both to pieces and I have all their books. Paula Dean, Rachel Ray and especially Sandra Lee could leave tomorrow and I'd never miss them. I think Paula is fun and entertaining but I feel like her food is enough to kill a person in less than a week. Ellie Krieger makes some nice healthy dishes and I find myself looking at her subtle eye make-up alot...it's kind of like what they use on the Greys Anatomy women.


----------



## Willa (Jul 18, 2008)

Ya'll!!!!!

Speaking french as my first language, sometimes I just can't understand what she says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's using WAYYYYYY too much butter, cream and greasy stuff in her receipes... I'm not the healthiest girl, and I just wouldnt eat that. My bf and I watch her show just too see how much fat she's going to use from time to time. 

We have Food Network but the canadian one, so there's some shows we don't have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favorite cook is Tyler (and he's sooo cute!). Giada... she's good, but wow... she cooks soo often with mascarpone cheese. Out here it's too pricy! So I can't make her receipes.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ That's how I feel about Emeril.  Great looking food, but ingredients that are way too pricey for everyday cooking.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 18, 2008)

A friend of mine went to Savannah recently and she said that her family tried to go 3 nights in a row to Paula's restaurant and every night the wait was over 2 hrs!!! Can you believe??
Then, someone I work with that is from that area said she had been to the restaurant and she thought it was NOT worth it. Hmmmm.... wonder what Emeril and Bobby Flay's restaurants are really like....


----------



## Willa (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_^^ That's how I feel about Emeril.  Great looking food, but ingredients that are way too pricey for everyday cooking._

 
Exactly
It's sad because it looks so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here in canada, all milk based ingredients are so pricey... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A cheese you would pay 2$ in France, here it cost about 9-10$.
A simple 500ml of mascarpone is about 12$


----------



## fafinette21 (Jul 18, 2008)

Aha! So true about the mascarpone! My bf hates the way she pulls out the Italian accent when she says "mozzarella" so I usually imitate her just to annoy him heehee. 
I still like most of her stuff though. She did an amazing dessert where she got apricot or peach halves and put butter and crushed up cookie in the middle and then put it in the oven. It looked sooo good!
I like Barefoot Contessa and Nigella (who I think is gorgeous).

Way back in the day I loved Delia Smith and James Barber, anyone remember those guys?


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 18, 2008)

The only thing Giada talks about that I have issues finding is pancetta. I think ONE of the grocery stores here sells it and it's not TOO pricey. I still haven't tried it out yet. One of my favorite recipes I've tried is her Beef and Lentil soup. It's GREAT during the winter and very filling.
I think Nigella is gorgeous too and I just love the fact that you can tell she enjoys her food and doesn't care who knows it!


----------



## fafinette21 (Jul 18, 2008)

According to my mom, Nigella when she was younger was a crazy wild child always out partying and getting into trouble and stuff! I was like no way! She is totally motherly now and looks like the sweetest thing. Surprising how much someone can change.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_The only thing Giada talks about that I have issues finding is pancetta. I think ONE of the grocery stores here sells it and it's not TOO pricey. I still haven't tried it out yet. One of my favorite recipes I've tried is her Beef and Lentil soup. It's GREAT during the winter and very filling.
I think Nigella is gorgeous too and I just love the fact that you can tell she enjoys her food and doesn't care who knows it!_

 
Ahh me too!  I have never EVER been able to find that in a store.  When a recipe calls for that I just use regular bacon.  I believe it's essentially the same thing. 

Oh by the way..great thread!  I'm so glad we can talk about all the cooks on Food Network, not just Paula Deen he he


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Ahh me too! I have never EVER been able to find that in a store. When a recipe calls for that I just use regular bacon. I believe it's essentially the same thing. 

Oh by the way..great thread! I'm so glad we can talk about all the cooks on Food Network, not just Paula Deen he he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It just so happened that I watched Paula that day b/c I usually don't watch her that often, but I HAD to talk about that freakin' sandwich!!! None of my friends watch Food Network and my boyfriend acts like he's going to start bleeding from the eyes if I turn it on, so it's good to have people to talk about it with!!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jul 19, 2008)

My mom cracks me up. She told me foodnetwork is one of the most watched channels in prison, and she said "You know Giada ain't wearing those low cut tops for me and you!" haha

Sandra Lee gets on my nerves cause she always says "Ohhh this is SOOOOO cute." She talks so drawn out.
I watch Paula but her sons get on my nerves so bad, I couldn't handle someone that big of a mama's boy.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_My mom cracks me up. She told me foodnetwork is one of the most watched channels in prison, and she said "You know Giada ain't wearing those low cut tops for me and you!" haha

Sandra Lee gets on my nerves cause she always says "Ohhh this is SOOOOO cute." She talks so drawn out.
I watch Paula but her sons get on my nerves so bad, I couldn't handle someone that big of a mama's boy._

 
I totally agree about Sandra Lee. She thinks everything is "so cute" or thinks we'll just "love this". I think her "tablescapes" are pretty cool but honestly, who has that kind of money to buy all that crap?? I don't think I've ever seen her do the same scheme twice and I know it's part of the show, but if someone wanted to do more than one of those schemes, they'd have to be made of money and have nothing better to do!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I've seen her shows and it's just ridiculous to me that she has to use so much bad stuff. I don't mind a treat now and then but the meals she makes are just so over the top and I'd rather keep my weight down than eat like that._

 
thats the way we cook in the south...lol...we like our butter and bacon..


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 20, 2008)

Alton Brown is my hero. I love Good Eats. I don't watch many other cooking shows on FN, mainly the specials and Challenge. But I like Paula Deen, she makes real food. None of that frou-frou crap.


----------



## reverieinbflat (Jul 20, 2008)

Pfft Alton Brown is where it's at.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the Neelys.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 22, 2008)

I happened to be watching the end of Paula Deen today (waiting on Rachael to come on and see if I wanted to watch hers today) and I saw a commercial for this new show that has Ted from Queer Eye hosting. I don't remember the name of it, but it's one of those "investigate the science behind the food" kind of shows which looks pretty cool and I love Ted so it should be interesting. I miss Queer Eye too, btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh, and I saw an episode last week of Ina making some sort of fudge or brownies and I think she used almost a pound of butter but that chocolate looked GOOD.


----------



## meganrose55 (Jul 22, 2008)

I love Paula! She always cracks the dirtiest jokes, then giggles about it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 22, 2008)

My favorite is Giada and her recipes are pretty good. Also, on the note of ordering a heart attack I heard about a place that batters bacon and then deep fries it!


----------



## Willa (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I like the Neelys._

 
Ho yeah they are funny to watch


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_My favorite is Giada and her recipes are pretty good. Also, on the note of ordering a heart attack I heard about a place that batters bacon and then deep fries it!_

 
My grandmother told me the other day she was watching Food Network and she can't remember the show but the people on the show deep fried hot dogs. Eww.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 22, 2008)

Now I can't help but declare my love for the food network. Watching it always makes me hungry, but oh goodness the bf and I can't help it, its so entertaining.

Fav show hands down is good eats. Whenever my bf (who is a certified train chef) whips out a gadget he assures me that its AB approved. I can watch his show for hours, he is so witty and full of incite. My one gripe is that he makes certain things so gosh darned complicated. I get it, we are focusing on one food, but the things he does to it- waaaay too many steps. You can also tell he is a southern boy, he likes his full fat foods. 

Ina puts me straight to sleep. Her voice is so monotone and her face to me just seems emotionless. Ugh! French food is too rich for me so I couldn't make her recipes even if I wanted to.

Giada seems like a real sweetheart. She is very down to earth despite coming from such a famous family. When you guys talk about her cleavage do you all know she had a boob job. You can really tell if you look from season 1 to now. Italian food is another type of food too rich for me so I can't comment there. And goodness how is she so darned thin eating all that cheese and pasta?! I want her metabolism.

Paula is awesome. I wouldn't touch her food with a ten foot pole but goodness she is entertaining. Have you guys heard her mouth, she is one horny old lady. Very cheeky but I love it. I could watch Paula's party for hours, and I definitely prefer her in that talk show type format to her traditional cooking in her house shows.

Don't hate on Rachael Ray, I think she seems really nice. Yes she is perky, but who wants a cranky cooking show host. Her personality has gotten her far, and her cooking abilities are just like the avg persons so her food is very no frills but doable. Props to her for making her name an empire.

Sandra is another rail thin one. I don't know if I believe that she eats/drinks some of the things she makes. She is also more party planner than cook, do we all notice that? And i do think the woman is a lush, lol.

Guy Fieri? Ugh, he is another one that gets on my nerves. I can't stand how he says his last name. Yeah, we get he is Italian. Let me start speaking with a Russian accent when I say my name. And the glasses in the back of the head, i wanna slap them off! URG!

Hmmm, Emeril bores me and his food is too frilly and rich. Mario seems like a huge teddy bear- so down to earth and affable. Bobby Flay, seems every bit the smug one. Don't like him much.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 22, 2008)

Ooh, I was so thrilled to see this thread, I'm a total food network junkie.  For some reason, i LOVE the cake decorating challenge shows.  

LOL @ Paula's breakfast donut.  I saw one episode where she made these sour cream muffins that literally contained a pound of butter.  I knew they were artery-hardening when she said, "These are the only muffin I don't put extra butter on."


----------



## Willa (Jul 22, 2008)

Ho god...
I just ''saw'' the donut










And here are the ingredients...

1 1/2 pounds ground beef
3 tablespoons freshly chopped parsley leaves
2 tablespoons grated onion
House Seasoning, recipe follows
2 tablespoons butter
3 eggs
6 slices bacon, cooked
3 hamburger buns
3 English muffins
6 glazed donuts


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ho god...
I just ''saw'' the donut










And here are the ingredients...

1 1/2 pounds ground beef
3 tablespoons freshly chopped parsley leaves
2 tablespoons grated onion
House Seasoning, recipe follows
2 tablespoons butter
3 eggs
6 slices bacon, cooked
3 hamburger buns
3 English muffins
6 glazed donuts




_

 

















Why are there english muffins AND donuts? why is there donuts and onions together? That is just nastyyyyy. Omg thats gross. I love my bacon, I love my beef, and I love my donuts....but come ON!


----------



## Willa (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm on a search for her most greasy receipe...

Here's a Krispy Kreme donut bread pudding :





Bacon cheeseburger meatloaf :





Butt massage?


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'm on a search for her most greasy receipe...

Here's a Krispy Kreme donut bread pudding :





Bacon cheeseburger meatloaf :





Butt massage?








_

 
NICE! Really? Krispy Kreme donut casserole? Why not just eat a cup of sugar melted with some butter? Ew.


----------



## Willa (Jul 22, 2008)

^
My sister used to eat butter like that, with no reason

Brrr...
No thanks


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, no offense to anyone who loves Paula's food, but I just flipped on to her show again and she's making a HAM AND BANANA CASSEROLE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have never liked bananas, even as a kid, so the thought of this casserole really makes me feek kinda barfy. She's just topped it with cheddar cheese. Eww. Eww. Eww. 
Don't get me wrong. There have been quite a few things I've seen her make that look damn tasty. But this? No thanks.
I caught the tail end of Ina. She actually had on a violet shirt. It was shocking seeing her in something other than white or black.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ That sounds disgusting!  As much as I love Giada, she once made a Panini sandwich with bittersweet chocolate, some kind of cheese, and basil.  Sounds gross to me!!  Rachel Ray makes a lot of recipes that make me go WTF is that??


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_^^ That sounds disgusting! As much as I love Giada, she once made a Panini sandwich with bittersweet chocolate, some kind of cheese, and basil. Sounds gross to me!! Rachel Ray makes a lot of recipes that make me go WTF is that??_

 
That sounds like Giada! If it's got basil you can pretty much bet she created the recipe.
I forgot to mention that I really like watching Simply Delicioso with Ingrid Hoffman. She seems fun. I've caught a few shows with Danny Boome or whatever his last name is on Saturdays and he seems cool. I read that Giada is going to have a new show called At Home with Giada so I don't know if Everyday Italian will still be filmed, but the new show is supposed to feature new recipes and will be filmed from her house, I think. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Veronique (Aug 22, 2008)

I remember watching Paula baking red velvet cake on Oprah show, and the ingredients including 2 sticks of butter,  Oprah obviously can't believe that and keep asking 2 sticks of butter?? 2 sticks of butter? then Paula was quiet for a couple of seconds and answered: well, I am just a cook, not a doctor. so funny


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 22, 2008)

That Food Detectives show started with Ted as host from the Queer Eye show. They did a test on the "5 second rule" and uh, yeah. GROSS!! I really never ate anything I dropped, but it turned out that stuff dropped on just a DESK had more bacteria growing on it than the floor!! So, I won't be eating anything I drop on my desk. Ew.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 22, 2008)

I love Alton Brown's show, Iron Chef when it's creative (sometimes, they choose stupid ingredients that are too easy or too bizarre for the dessert), Ace of Cakes, and Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives. I like the one with Mark Sommers on it too. I forget what it's called. I heart Food Network, especially the shows where I can learn stuff and steal it for my own cooking. I don't know why the "normal" shows don't appear to me, like Paula or Giada. 

I used to dislike Bobby Flay, until he had his Throwdown show. He's remarkably humble on it. I don't know if it's a reflection of how he's changed or it just shows him in a different light, but he seems cool.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I love Alton Brown's show, Iron Chef when it's creative (sometimes, they choose stupid ingredients that are too easy or too bizarre for the dessert), Ace of Cakes, and Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives. I like the one with Mark Sommers on it too. I forget what it's called. I heart Food Network, especially the shows where I can learn stuff and steal it for my own cooking. I don't know why the "normal" shows don't appear to me, like Paula or Giada. 

I used to dislike Bobby Flay, until he had his Throwdown show. He's remarkably humble on it. I don't know if it's a reflection of how he's changed or it just shows him in a different light, but he seems cool._

 

Unwrapped! I love that show with Mark Sommers. I also don't watch any of the "normal" shows. 

But I cannot stand Bobby Flay. Ever since I saw him dancing on the counters when he beat one of the original Iron Chefs, I've wanted to punch him. I did enjoy watching him get beaten by a Marine out in the desert in SoCal on one of the Throwdowns


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 22, 2008)

I think he normally gets beat in the Throwdowns. Maybe that's why I like him more.


----------

